# Why it costs money to design ships.



## Kirkhill (27 Apr 2014)

Skagen Maersk in high seas.

http://motherboard.vice.com/en_ca/read/how-a-container-ship-flexes-in-high-seas?utm_source=Outbrain&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=MotherboardCanada

345m long Container Ship - 1132 ft.


----------



## OldSolduer (27 Apr 2014)

Amazing video. Thanks!


----------



## SeaKingTacco (27 Apr 2014)

I have stood on 2 deck of our frigates, near the stern, and looked forward along the main passageway during heavy weather.  It is pretty freaky to watch all of the watertight hatches twist out of alignment...


----------



## Navy_Pete (29 Apr 2014)

I was kind of unnerved when I realized the steel screeching sound you hear when the ship is going through waves is the steel going through compression/being put under tension as the ship structure bends, but then I found out some of the couplings on the shaftlines are only held together by friction!  Still, after enough years of that, you can see why the steel develops fatigue cracks.

Pretty neat video, thanks!

I wish I could find the picture I had taken along the 2 deck flats on a 280, where the ship was going through heavy rolls, and you can actually see the misalignment between the various doors across several watertight sections.  Also, there was a guy at the other end walking partly on a bulkhead, and a bunch of curtains were hanging out on an angle.  The camera was orientated so it was parallel to the bulkhead though (as opposed to vertical), so it was all at an angle.   It turned out shockingly well by accident, so of course I probably lost it when my laptop got dropped.


----------



## OldSolduer (29 Apr 2014)

I took one look at the video of nothing but ocean on the horizon.....and said thank heavens I never joined the Navy.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (30 Apr 2014)

It does take a bit of getting used to, being out on the ocean.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (30 Apr 2014)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> I took one look at the video of nothing but ocean on the horizon.....and said thank heavens I never joined the Navy.



That's funny, my reaction during B.O.C. sitting drenched in the rain, in a dark B.C. forest at night, gun in hand knowing some poor chap also gun in hand was out there trying to shoot me, was "Thank god I joined the Navy".


----------



## OldSolduer (30 Apr 2014)

I cannot fathom....how you navigate on the high seas. I know that the Navigator uses a sextant and stars etc, but how that is done is like black magic to me.


----------



## CombatDoc (30 Apr 2014)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> I cannot fathom....how you navigate on the high seas.


I see what you did here!  :nod:


----------



## Occam (30 Apr 2014)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> I cannot fathom....how you navigate on the high seas. I know that the Navigator uses a sextant and stars etc, but how that is done is like black magic to me.



Ah, the miracle of GPS and inertial navigation systems.


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (23 May 2014)

and in ye olden days , a good clock and superior math skills.


----------



## GnyHwy (23 May 2014)

Naval INS - the height of a slosh of rum in a glass, multiplied by time.


----------

